# briggs and stratton start bendix not engaging



## mainemower (May 3, 2011)

i have a brand new starter that i installed on my rideon mower its a 16.5 hp twin now i removed the starter to find out why it was cranking slowly i had it check by a mower service center in town and i checked out fine i reinstalled it and now the bendix (gear ) does not lift up and ingage???? i hear the s11tarter just wind up !! the gear looks as good as the day i brought it


----------



## luvvgunn (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello,
Would likely be a lack of AMPS, look for imperfect connections, it could be what caused the slow cranking to begin with.
Ground would be a good place to start, check them all, including your battery/post.
Just my opinion, Ive had to deal with much the same issue on my rider.
Best of luck


----------



## mainemower (May 3, 2011)

luvvgunn said:


> Hello,
> Would likely be a lack of AMPS, look for imperfect connections, it could be what caused the slow cranking to begin with.
> Ground would be a good place to start, check them all, including your battery/post.
> Just my opinion, Ive had to deal with much the same issue on my rider.
> Best of luck


thanks for the reply 
what i did after i installed it was directly put a battery with jumers to the terminal post on the starter and then the ground to the body on the starter i thought this would make it crank !!! it just spins and does not travel up the white shaft???


----------



## luvvgunn (Dec 28, 2005)

Ok, well if the battery you used was a "good" one and it still refused to kick out,you can be certain its the starter itself.
Knowing you had it tested, i can only wonder if the battery you used was the same from the mower?
Furthermore jumper cables where not created equal,nor assure a good connection.
Maybe try a car battery as they have a greater ability to supply "cranking amps".
If the cables are the elcheapo pencil thin cables..barrow another set for testing.
Let me know if how it goes, if same result ,get a second opinion on the starter.


----------



## mainemower (May 3, 2011)

luvvgunn said:


> Ok, well if the battery you used was a "good" one and it still refused to kick out,you can be certain its the starter itself.
> Knowing you had it tested, i can only wonder if the battery you used was the same from the mower?
> Furthermore jumper cables where not created equal,nor assure a good connection.
> Maybe try a car battery as they have a greater ability to supply "cranking amps".
> ...


 ok , so i took the starter back off and tried a fully chargered battery are it worked great the gear went straight to the top of the shaft !! now i will reinstall the starter and try it again !! thx i will let you know how that goes!!


----------



## luvvgunn (Dec 28, 2005)

You're welcome,
On average the first thing to go for a battery is it ability to provide proper amps,then hold charge,accept charge. 
Would suggest "trickle charge" as this can sometimes get you a little more life from the battery.
Sooner or later tho,it will need to be replaced.
Good luck!


----------

